# Give thanks to Moto and VZW (for once) :P



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay although I personally did not pick up a bionic today (still waiting for some development till i jump fron dx) anyway I think we should all give Motorola and Verizon a big thanks. Reason being this phone is, I have not played with one yet but take a look at the two youtube videos i posted. This was the bionic at CES. I know, i know its an early build of the old one but damn that looks hideous compared to what they released............Thank you Motorola from what I have heard is an amazing device we really do appreciate your hard work on this long coming device regardless of bootloader and your debatable UI. Hope everyone is enjoying their device and I can gurantee there will be developement for it, just look at the DX and how far we've come. Hell, even the DX2 has some work done to it. :_con:


----------

